# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  الـسـيـاحـة الأردنـيـة عـبـر الـ youtube

## معاذ ملحم

في هذه الزاوية نقدم لكم أروع مقاطع الفيديو عن  بلدنا الغالي 

الأردن 

كما ونأمل من جميع الاعضاء أن يزودونا بأي مقطع فيديو يتعلق بالسياحة الاردنية او عن المناطق الجميله في الاردن 


وأهلاً وسهلاً بكم 

نترككم مع مجموعه من اروع المقاطع السياحية الأردنية

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## دليلة

ماشااء الله ربي يحفظلكم هالبلد الرائع

اعتبرها دعوة للاردن  :Icon29:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ماشااء الله ربي يحفظلكم هالبلد الرائع
> 
> اعتبرها دعوة للاردن


 
يا أهلاً وسهلاً فيكي يا اخت دليله وبكل الجزائريين 

وبتنور الأردن بزيارتك الحلوه  ان شاء الله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شو وين الدعم ....؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

شكرا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معاذ حلو الموضوع استنى على لاحل مشكله عندي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

F5
لذكريات منتديات الحصن الاردينة

----------


## shams spring

*الله يعطيك الف عافية --- معاذ--- بصراحة موضوع كامل وشامل عن السياحة في الاردن وجهد مشكور عليه 
وان شاء الله رح نرجع نفعل الموضوع بشكل اكبر ^_^  وهاي كمان عن السياحة في الاردن*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*فكرة رائعة جداً 
راقت لي كثيراً 
بالتأكيد ستكون لي عودة عاجلة للمشاركة 

**
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*وادي الشتاء - الأردن / أجمل المناظر الطبيعية في الأردن 




.
.
.

بعض الأماكن السياحية في الأردن 





.
.
.

*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## &روان&



----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين . . عـ المشاركه و التفاعل الرائع منكم . . 

أتمنى المزيد من التفاعل من باقي الاعضاء . .  

معاذ ملحم

----------


## اليتيم العماني

يا لها من مشاهد ومناطق جميلة !

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشكركـ على المشاركه . .*

----------

